# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  Visual C++ STL: How to remove compilation warning C4786 in Visual C++?

## KevinHall

*Q:* How to remove STL compilation warning C4786 in Visual C++?



```
warning C4786: 'Some STL template class' : identifier was truncated to '255' characters in the debug information
```


*A:* Visual C++ is just telling you that the name of the STL template class is very long and that it has truncated the name *in the debug information only*.  In theory, this _might_ cause possible collisions when attempting to debug applications, but in pratice this very, very seldom happens if ever.

You can disable this warning by including the preprocessor directive:


```
#pragma warning(disable: 4786)
```

----------

